# Which One!?



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Which one should I enter in for the February 2011 contest? :-D

Yawning ^^ 








Flaring at the camera!








Just looking cute


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

The second one! He's pretty in all of them but I'm fond of the flaring pics.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

second one!!!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

The second one. Focus is much better in that one.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

second one!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, thank you everyone! I shall submit the second one


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yay! That's the best!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, its been submitted. Thanks everyone for the help! I hope he gets some votes!!


----------

